# What about soybeans as goat feed??



## DonnaBelle

DH has the idea of planting some soybeans, and then harvesting them as goat feed.

Right now they are on a local feed company's goat developer/finisher, some Calf Manna and BOSS added since they are pregnant.

They have lots of pasture, and really look good.  Not too fat, not skinny.

I don't know about the soybeans though,  I am hesitant to give them a feed I know nothing about.

Thanks,  

DonnaBelle


----------



## currycomb

a couple years ago, we had leased out some land and the farmer planted soybeans. the beans were ready to pick before all the leaves had dropped off, so they were harvested. it had been a dry summer and hay was in short supply, so hubby baled all the leftovers, bean hay. asked the vet, he saw no problem as long as we introduced it gradually, as you would with any feed change. well the goats did great, loved the leaves. some of the horses sneaked some, and had beautiful coats in the middle of winter. so, to save yourself alot of work, just cut it for hay, and they will get the benifit of the soybeans!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

There is a lady here in Alaska who gives her goats soy, but I personal won't give it for the same reasons why I eat only tiny amounts myself, and only when it has been fermented. It is anti thyroid (unfermented) and estrogenic. Meaning it has stuff in it that is used as estrogen by our bodies, and too much estrogen can cause some major problems. 

If you were going to give it to them I would make sure it is in small amounts and that you supplement with kelp to counter the anti thyroid effect.


----------



## patandchickens

Soy is notoriously high in antinutritional factors, which interfere with absorption of other nutrients. They have to be deactivated by heating or sprouting or suchlike, if you are going to feed any significant am't of soy. Otherwise you get internal upsets sometimes, plus less feed value than you think, and can get nutritional deficiencies.

This is why you never see sacks o' soybeans sold at the feedstore as animal feed -- only soy MEAL and other processed (been heated) forms.

AFAIK soybean *plants* are not particularly a problem for this, only the mature beans themselves.

Pat


----------



## freemotion

I would avoid soy at all costs.  It is in commercial animal feeds but those animals are not expected to live very long lives.  They are pushed to peak production, which their bodies cannot maintain for a normal lifetime, so they are sent to slaughter at a fairly young age and then younger replacements come in.  

Female animals like hens and dairy animals will produce more on soy initially due in part to the hormone disruptors.  Then reproduction will be negatively impacted.  

Also, as Pat said, soy had some of the most powerful phytates of any seed and can block absorption of minerals in the gut.  Not something you want with goats, especially with goats.

It is very, very bad for humans, too, especially infants and children.


----------



## Our7Wonders

freemotion said:
			
		

> I would avoid soy at all costs.  It is in commercial animal feeds but those animals are not expected to live very long lives.  They are pushed to peak production, which their bodies cannot maintain for a normal lifetime, so they are sent to slaughter at a fairly young age and then younger replacements come in.
> 
> Female animals like hens and dairy animals will produce more on soy initially due in part to the hormone disruptors.  Then reproduction will be negatively impacted.
> 
> Also, as Pat said, soy had some of the most powerful phytates of any seed and can block absorption of minerals in the gut.  Not something you want with goats, especially with goats.
> 
> It is very, very bad for humans, too, especially infants and children.


  x2


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This was very educational!


----------



## phoenixmama

freemotion said:
			
		

> I would avoid soy at all costs.  It is in commercial animal feeds but those animals are not expected to live very long lives.  They are pushed to peak production, which their bodies cannot maintain for a normal lifetime, so they are sent to slaughter at a fairly young age and then younger replacements come in.
> 
> Female animals like hens and dairy animals will produce more on soy initially due in part to the hormone disruptors.  Then reproduction will be negatively impacted.
> 
> Also, as Pat said, soy had some of the most powerful phytates of any seed and can block absorption of minerals in the gut.  Not something you want with goats, especially with goats.
> 
> It is very, very bad for humans, too, especially infants and children.


X3

As a breast cancer survivor with positive estrogen receptors...I avoid soy (unless it's naturally fermented soy) at all costs.  You know how people avoid BPA because it's an endocrine disruptor?  Modern day soy products are endocrine disruptors too.  I saw a woman at the store one time with soy milk in her cart and talking about avoiding the BPA in sippy cups!  I still wish I would have filled her in...but I didn't want to come off as confrontational.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I am sure glad I found this web site with so many people with such a lot of knowledge and willing to share it.

DH is wanting to plant something that will add nutrients to the soil and he was hoping he could also bail it and feed it to the goats.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

DonnaBelle


----------



## phoenixmama

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I am sure glad I found this web site with so many people with such a lot of knowledge and willing to share it.
> 
> DH is wanting to plant something that will add nutrients to the soil and he was hoping he could also bail it and feed it to the goats.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> DonnaBelle


You are in OK?  I would think alfalfa would do well there...any legume would build up the soil.


----------



## goodhors

Whole, raw soybeans are not a good feed.  Poison to horses, not sure of other farm animal reactions.  They taste quite nasty whole and raw, not something the animals would eat if they can avoid it by having enough other feed and hay.

Feeding soybean MEAL, which is COOKED, can add protein to your animals diet.  We have added soybean meal to our grain mix for the horses.  I give the same grain mix, no molasses, to the sheep and cattle in small quantities, have had not bad reactions.

Soybean meal is only 10% of total grain mix, which is the proper amount to be useful to horses.  Protein is used in hair, hooves, both of which are excellent on our horses and other animals fed the grain.  Also adds a good shine to that hair coat.  Our hay is grassy, not ever much alfalfa in it to overdose the protein levels.

I would have husband plant the soybeans, but plan to sell them at harvest time.

Do get a soil test done before planting, for an application of needed fertilizers.  Some other trace minerals may be missing, that will help more in the long run than just soybean planting.  My fields had PLENTY of Nitrogen, but without the help of a mostly Lime application, the plants could not use the Nitrogen already there.  Chemical linking to activate things is how it was explained to me.  Soil chemicals change over time and use.  I HAD put lime on in the past, but now the land needed MORE.  We had spread a lot of used bedding, grazed the fields, cut the grass, since the last fertilizer application, so dirt needed different minerals applied NOW.  Second soil test showed how much changed the field dirt was in only 3 years.  

Soil test is the only ACCURATE way to tell EXACTLY what minerals are needed in the soil.  Guessing wastes your crop time growing, ending up with poorer crop, money wasted buying generic fertilizers that don't help your lands, just wash off.


----------



## freemotion

Please, please, please, before feeding any more soy to your family or your critters, please do some research on the dangers of the powerful phytoestrogens it contains.  10% of a feed ration is frightening to me.  In my dairy does that would be 3 oz of soy per day....and I tend to be conservative in graining, others would feed more.  The effects are long term and won't be obvious right away.  Just ask your doctor how often he/she sees hypothyroid in patients.  

Fermented soy (at least six months, as in good miso or tempeh) products still contain the powerful hormone disruptors but not the mineral absorption blockers, so make these foods a rare treat and in condiment amounts.

There are many articles on this site:  http://westonaprice.org/component/finder/search?q=soy+dangers  So don't take my word for it.  Do your due diligence and make informed choices.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

All other info already stated put aside, I have heard that Soy is great for cows, but with goats it messes with their rumen because of HOW it ferments. There are plenty of other legumes you can use that are great nutritionally and safe for them to eat though!
Green beans are great! Peas are splendid! My chickens LOVE fresh peas!
If you plant corn & peas or green beans(climbing variety) together you will will add tons of nitrogen to your soil and have 2-3 plants that you can harvest from and feed your animals with. the peas and beans will use the corn as climbing poles, and the corn will thrive in the nitrogen RICH soil.  My goats LOVE LOVE LOVE corn stalks, and the occassional young ear of corn!
If ever you want some free feeding bonus, go to your local grocery store in summer and ask for them to set aside the bags and bags of corn husks for you to pick up! your goats will THANK you profusely!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

goodhors said:
			
		

> Whole, raw soybeans are not a good feed.  Poison to horses, not sure of other farm animal reactions.  *They taste quite nasty whole and raw*, not something the animals would eat if they can avoid it by having enough other feed and hay.


I dunno about animals but I LOVE raw soybeans (AKA edamanes) If we didn't avoid soy we would eat TONS of them.


----------



## chandasue

Agree with all the anti-soy sentiment.   Check with your local extension office for what grows well in your area for alternative legumes to soybeans. There's several options (alfalfa, red clover, lespedeza, etc...) depending on your soil. You might decide to do a mix even.


----------



## babsbag

I have quite a few friends that raise goats in my county and this year it seems that most of them are having does that are kidding WAY beyond their due date, some having to be induced. (no kids at my place for a few more weeks). This has been a major issue this spring and it has been suggested that perhaps it is the alfalfa. Since we all buy from the local feed stores most of our hay comes from the same place.

Under certain condition the alfalfa can act as a type of estrogen and they think that might be why all the late kids. While I was researching this I came across articles that did confirm that possibility and they also listed soy as a food that can mess with hormones. 

I agree with everyone else, I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm

This is why I've always disliked soy.


----------



## Tina Leighty

I wouldn't feed soybeans. My small herd got out. I have soy beans planted around my property. I lost 1 doeling and have another sick not to say alot of scours. I do not know a remedy for the sick ones except probiatic and time.


----------



## farmerjan

In a previous post I saw where it was mentioned that soy might be good for cattle.  ONLY AS A ROASTED BEAN.  Raw soy is toxic to animals.  Any and all.  It is a source of protein, and fairly good cheap source in rations but only after being roasted and should only be considered in a total ration mix.  Not like feeding corn or other grains.  Oats are a very good feed.  Can be fed as a grain and the stalks used as straw, can be cut and made into hay in the very early  dough stage.  Oats do not "plump" or have the weight here in Va. as the ones from up north, especially Canadian oats.  But it is a good feed and I have never had the problem of them getting sick on them.  Sure, you can't overfeed any type grain but as a hay they will relish the immature oats and like the hay also.


----------

